

Show HN: A404ADay.com - senic
http://www.a404aday.com/

======
onuryavuz
How do you crawl websites that require user authentication?

~~~
senic
I don't - I created this because I needed a reliable error scan for websites
that depend on good google rankings and those sites usually don't require
authentication.

